# Question for Debussy experts



## Beljum (Mar 7, 2007)

When I was a boy, many many years ago, I played compulsively, a vinyl recording of Debussy. From what I recall reading the lengthy comment on the jacket, it was a piano concerto, and how unusual it was for Debussy to have composed a piano concerto (given that he terrifies the fingers!). I can still hear the powerful performance and being shocked that it was a girl playing the piano (sorry ladies....it was a long time ago and I was just a boy!). I was also taken aback that Debussy disowned the concerto....I thought it was quite good! 

Does anyone know of this performance? O am I confused?  I searched without success. I am reminded of the concerto by several of Debussy's other works as they use similar phrases. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

I must confess that I do not know a Piano Concerto, there is quite a bit of music for solo Piano, Etudes, Preludes, Images etc.
Regarding a theme running through some of his other works, this is noticeable with a lot of composers, Beethoven has themes weaving in and out of nearly all of his music as do others, you can actually trace the development of these themes from the earliest to the latest, it would make an interesting project for some one to note and list some of these.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

That must have been his Fantasy for piano and orchestra.


----------

